# Steady  Rest South Bend 10k



## dennis (Apr 17, 2016)

I am looking to buy a steady rest for my South Bend 10K lathe.  Anybody know where I can find one?
Thanks 
Dennis


----------



## seasicksteve (Apr 17, 2016)

PM sent


----------



## LucknowKen (Apr 17, 2016)

Hey Dennis: Another THM forum member recommended Joe at Plaza machinery.
He has original and reproduction units. I have an order in motion with him now.
There is at least two telescoping rests on the Ebay  (today) at @ $160


----------



## dennis (Apr 17, 2016)

LucknowKen said:


> Hey Dennis: Another THM forum member recommended Joe at Plaza machinery.
> He has original and reproduction units. I have an order in motion with him now.
> There is at least two telescoping rests on the Ebay  (today) at @ $160


Thank you.  I will check it out.
Dennia


----------



## engelbob (Apr 17, 2016)

My used 10k came with a rest for a SB 9in and it works but is not centered with the spindle.  I called Grizzly and asked if the new SB 10k rest would work with the older lathes.  The tech didn't know for sure and suggested a forum like this one for more info.  Their new ones sell for $150.00.  Anybody know if the new ones are compatible with the older 10k's?  Mine was made in 1978.


----------



## dennis (Apr 19, 2016)

LucknowKen said:


> Hey Dennis: Another THM forum member recommended Joe at Plaza machinery.
> He has original and reproduction units. I have an order in motion with him now.
> There is at least two telescoping rests on the Ebay  (today) at @ $160



Thanks. I will be sending my check to Joe this morning.


----------



## LucknowKen (Apr 19, 2016)

Hi Dennis: I have recently ordered a # of used items through Plaza but this is my first order and i am hoping the shipping will not present a problem.


----------



## parshal (May 2, 2016)

I bought a 10k steady rest from Joe about two weeks ago.  I wired the money to him.  Fast shipping for sure.


----------



## LucknowKen (May 2, 2016)

That's good news. I have ordered some new stuff and some used stuff.
My CDN money order plus the extra shipping time has me hoping i will have my order by the end of the week.


parshal said:


> I bought a 10k steady rest from Joe about two weeks ago.  I wired the money to him.  Fast shipping for sure.


Did you get the reproduction style?


----------



## parshal (May 2, 2016)

Yes, but, according to him, he used to make them for South Bend.  I'd still call it a reproduction, though.


----------

